# Infusion set problems



## Casper (Dec 6, 2013)

Well, I have been pumping for three weeks now, and am more than happy with the actual pump - can't say the same about the Inset ll infusion sets!

I have followed all instructions from the pump dsn, demonstrations and the guide that came with the sets, and so far have had two bent cannulas which resulted in HIGH bloods, lots of tests and reverting to injections, and have also had two sets fall apart in my hands whilst prepping them by removing sticky tape - the plastic unit came away from the introducer needle (hope that makes sense).

Is it me? Is it the Inset ll? Are there better infusion sets available with Animas (am on the vibe), and has anyone else had these problems in the short space of three weeks?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 6, 2013)

I don;t think it's at all unusual to need to look around at different set types/lengths.

I didn't get on with the first sets I tried on the Veo at all. at one stage I was having a failure (or changing because I suspected a failure) about every 2-4 weeks. I would ask your Pump DSN for 3 or 4 or each of the types available that suit your pump in sensible lengths (I had a lot more bent cannulas with 90-degree and anything but the shortest length).

At the end of the day you need to find the right set for you. It's a shame to undo all the pump's potential with a weak link in the chain. Once you have a set you feel you can rely on you will lose a lot of anxiety.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi Casper try the inset 30 instead. I couldn't stand the ones you are using.


----------



## Casper (Dec 6, 2013)

Well, just changed the set again, it peeled off itself very easily whilst undressing and didn't seem 'sticky'at all. 

Unfortunately its bedtime, so that means alarm for 2am and testingm

Seeing pump dsn next Thursday,  so will voice my grievances, and suggest a change to other infusion sets, thanks guys


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 7, 2013)

Casper said:


> Well, just changed the set again, it peeled off itself very easily whilst undressing and didn't seem 'sticky'at all.
> 
> Unfortunately its bedtime, so that means alarm for 2am and testingm
> 
> Seeing pump dsn next Thursday,  so will voice my grievances, and suggest a change to other infusion sets, thanks guys



Casper just ring animas and ask for some samples to try and explain your problem to them.
Some people have oily skin compared to other so need to take extra steps to make sure the set sticks.
So make sure you are well and truly moisturiser free in the area you use for sets.
Make sure the skin is also dry.
Apply something to the area to help with stick ability. Cavilon spray has some stick in it as well as barrier to stop the itch. You can also purchase skinTac. You can also add some tape over the top of the set.


----------



## ingrid (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi Casper, 

Although I didn't have set failures/bent cannulas, sticky problems, I wasn't happy with Inset IIs for other reasons, so had a look around for other sets to use. Note : Medtronic and Advanced Therapeutics make some sets with their own proprietary connections, but you can use ANY sets with a 'luer-lock' connection to the cartridge - this includes all Animas sets, all Roche/AccuChek sets, Advanced Therapeutics luer sets and Medtronic luer connection sets. 

I asked my dsn at the time, who had no idea you could use other company's sets with any luer-lock pump (was not impressed with that, don't think she'd even heard of luer locks) and was told to follow it up myself by contacting each company to request samples. 

Medtronic were less than forthcoming in their communications and would only let me try their luer sets once I'd had an official account set up at the hospital (!!!!) - not impressed they obviously didn't need my 'custom'! 

AccuChek were extremely friendly though would not send samples unless I met with their rep for instructions on how to use (quite sensible really - I said I'd read all their blurb and watched the vids but actually in the end I have needed to meet up to go through some fiddly detail which I'm nevertheless still having issues with (another story!)), and Advanced Therapeutics just sent me a couple of samples of Cleos.

Do go ahead and try other sets! Hopefully you have a more clued-up dsn who can sort this for you.

 I find the FlexLink sets from AccuChek an awful lot less faff to use than the Inset IIs - they're the same in that they are 6mm straight cannulas (or 8mm or 10mm, other Inset IIs I think were 9mm which I never tried) - or there are angled sets (Animas Inset 30s or AccuChek TenderLinks) though I'm finding they leave more scar tissue at entry point but fewer failures when manually inserting (that's just me, I prefer not to have something shot in at speed into my body), and all the steel cannula options which I've personally never tried - they may suit you better as they're less likely to bend, but then some people who move or bend around a lot can find them painful in situ. Errr....I still have my Cleos..never got around to actually trying 'em.

Some pumpers end up using several different sets - for e.g. different parts of the body. (I'm going to stick with straight sets in fattier areas and angled in leaner areas which wouldn't otherwise get used anyway, so doesn't matter so much about the scare tissue - ha! typo, but I'm leaving it in  )

Although I didn't have Insets falling apart on me, I found the whole all-in-one spaceship a whole big unnecessary faff to prepare & use (and a lot of extra plastic waste) - the FlexLinks are much more user-friendly and have a permanent re-useable auto-inserter called a LinkAssist (I prefer manual insertion but when I have used the LinkAssist, I prefer its less aggressive action than the Inset II whang bang spring loaded attack), simpler and less wasteful. I can't understand why Animas don't offer anything similar? Saying this, the all-in-one spaceships do suit some people perfectly. 

Good Luck! The Insects are not everyone's cup of tea


----------



## ingrid (Dec 7, 2013)

NB Re stickybility - I have also found that the AccuChek sets stick better - though not so good when you're trying to remove them ouch! 

And I like the tubing/cannula connection coupling more (the bit you pull apart for a shower)..

I sound like an AccuChek rep here with my posts..honest, no vested interest whatsoever lol  Honest.

Try n see, you may disagree! And that's fine


----------



## Pattidevans (Dec 11, 2013)

I was given some "Lift Plus" spray to unstick the Roche cannulas.  It works very well and no black sticky rings left.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 11, 2013)

I've not had a black sticky ring at all.  Or any sticky left on me of any hue.  Just an oval patch of slightly pink skin from depilation/exfoliation!


----------



## AlisonF (Dec 11, 2013)

I find baby oil rubs off any residue left behind by the cannula. And a tiny bit of antibacterial handgel works nicely to clean any grease off the skin so new cannulas stick firm.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have had my pump for three weeks and only used Accu-Chek's TenderLink. They are easy to insert and remove and stick well for the two days each is in place. I had wondered if I needed to try others to resolve problems with high BGs but took advice given here and it was not the cannula. I like these and they are comfortable once inserted. Give them a try.


----------

